# USB toimimaan *ratkaistu*

## Mat1as

Hei!

Pitäisi tuommoinen creativen mp3 -soitin saada toimimaan. Ongelmia kuitenkin pukkaa:

Olen lukenut muita keskusteluja, mutta en saanut ratkaistua ongelmaa. Tulosteet mitä on käsketty antaa olen löytänyt muista keskusteluista. Eniten kuitenkin luulen että ongelma on joko kernelissä tai sitten liittyen jotenkin tuohon fat32:seen.

Usbview kyllä näyttää tuon soittimen, mutta miten siihen päästään käsiksi on sitten toinen asia. Tässä kuitenkin muutamia hyödyllisiä komentoja joista on apua jos jokin mättää.

Aloitetaan:

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=041e ProdID=4120 Rev=11.41

S:  Manufacturer=CREATIVE

S:  Product=MuVo TX FM

S:  SerialNumber=0002F5A7C19C880E

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=ub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:10.4

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

```

lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 041e:4120 Creative Technology, Ltd 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

fdidk -l

```

Levy /dev/sda: 250.0 Gt, 250059350016 tavua

255 päätä, 63 sektoria/ura, 30401 sylinteriä

Yksiköt = 16065 * 512 = 8225280 -tavuiset sylinterit

    Laite Käynn     Alku          Loppu    Lohkot   Id  Järjestelmä

/dev/sda1   *           1        5471    43945776   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           17635       30401   102550927+   5  Laajennettu

/dev/sda3            5472       17629    97659135   83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *       17630       17634       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5           17635       17696      497983+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6           17697       21343    29294496   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           30215       30401     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Osiotaulumerkinnät eivät ole levyjärjestyksessä

```

Kaikki tuolla näyttäisi siis olevan käytössä kun osa noista on ubuntulle ja osa gentoolle, voisiko tuo estää sen tikun liittämisen vai olenko käsittänyt koko asian väärin? En ole oikein varma mitä tuossa sda2:ssa on koska sitä ei voi aukaista. Pitäisikö jostain noista tehdä fat32 tms.?

lspci | grep USB

```

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

```

Sitten kerneliin:

 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

```

# V4L USB devices

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=y

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=y

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=y

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=y

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

CONFIG_USB_TEST=y

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

Puuttuuko tuosta jotain tärkeää?

Kiitos avusta etukäteen ja toivottavasti tästä on myös hyötyä sitten jollekin muulle myöhemmin.Last edited by Mat1as on Sat Apr 07, 2007 5:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kyrbo

Laite näyttää siis tunnistuvan jollain tasolla, mutta ainakin Gentoon "virallisen" USB ohjeen lukeminen näyttää jääneen hieman kesken. Se löytyy osoitteesta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml ja kiinnostavin kohta ollee kolmas luku. Katso siis minkä laitetunnuksen soittimesi saa kun kytket sen koneeseen kiinni ja yritä liittää se osaksi tiedostojärjestelmääsi. Tätä varten ytimessä pitää tietenkin olla tuki fat32-tiedostojärjestelmälle.

----------

## Mat1as

 *Kyrbo wrote:*   

> Laite näyttää siis tunnistuvan jollain tasolla, mutta ainakin Gentoon "virallisen" USB ohjeen lukeminen näyttää jääneen hieman kesken. Se löytyy osoitteesta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml ja kiinnostavin kohta ollee kolmas luku. Katso siis minkä laitetunnuksen soittimesi saa kun kytket sen koneeseen kiinni ja yritä liittää se osaksi tiedostojärjestelmääsi. Tätä varten ytimessä pitää tietenkin olla tuki fat32-tiedostojärjestelmälle.

 

Luin koko artikkeli ja kokeilin tuota 3. kohtaa.

Kun kytken mp3-soittimen koneeseen niin dmesh tulostaa seuraavaa:

```

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 uba: uba1

```

Tämänhän pitäisi siis olla aivan normaalia..

Mutta ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että en tiedä mikä on tuolle tikulle varattu tila /dev kansiossa. Tarkoitan sitä kun tuolla ehdotetaan mounttaamaan sda1:sta joka on minulla kuitenkin ubuntun osio.

Voisiko se muka olla jokin seuraavista:

```

/dev/sda1   *           1        5471    43945776   83  Linux    

/dev/sda2           17635       30401   102550927+   5  Laajennettu

/dev/sda3            5472       17629    97659135   83  Linux 

/dev/sda4   *       17630       17634       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5           17635       17696      497983+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6           17697       21343    29294496   83  Linux

/dev/sda7           30215       30401     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

Eikös sen voinut myös liittää jotenkin hotplugin avulla? Pullonkaulaksi muodostuu kuitenkin se että käytössä on jo udev eikä ne saa olla samaan aikaan(?) (siis udev ja coldplug).

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the >=sys-fs/udev-089 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## Make

sda on sun kovalevy ja sda[1-7] on sillä levyllä olevia partitioita, niillä ei ole mitään tekemistä tuon usb:n kanssa. Sulla on varmaan CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB päällä kernelissä, kokeile ilman sitä.

  -- Markku

----------

## Kyrbo

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

>  *Kyrbo wrote:*   Laite näyttää siis tunnistuvan jollain tasolla, mutta ainakin Gentoon "virallisen" USB ohjeen lukeminen näyttää jääneen hieman kesken. Se löytyy osoitteesta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml ja kiinnostavin kohta ollee kolmas luku. Katso siis minkä laitetunnuksen soittimesi saa kun kytket sen koneeseen kiinni ja yritä liittää se osaksi tiedostojärjestelmääsi. Tätä varten ytimessä pitää tietenkin olla tuki fat32-tiedostojärjestelmälle. 
> 
> Luin koko artikkeli ja kokeilin tuota 3. kohtaa.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Tuolla artikkelissa se kerrotaan. Siellähän on seuraava tekstinpätkä:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sda: Write Protect is off
> 
> sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08
> ...

 

Samankaltainen tulostus pitäisi tulla omallakin koneella. Korostin hieman niitä kohtia joita tutkimalla liitetylle laitteelle /dev-hakemistoon luodun laitteen tunnisteen saa selvitettyä. Punaisella väritettyä teksti on ohjesivulla ollut kommentti, jota ei tietenkään omalla koneella sama komento annettaessa näy. Jos tuonkaltaista tulostusta ei näy niin silloin laite ei käsittääkseni ole tunnistunut massamuistiasemaksi ja tällöin ongelma on varmaankin ytimen asetuksissa kuten tossa jo ehdotettiinkin.

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eikös sen voinut myös liittää jotenkin hotplugin avulla? Pullonkaulaksi muodostuu kuitenkin se että käytössä on jo udev eikä ne saa olla samaan aikaan(?) (siis udev ja coldplug).
> 
> 

 

Uudet udev-versiot sisältävät coldplug:n toiminnallisuuden, joten sitä ei tarvitse asentaa. Hotplug ja udev puolestaan toimivat samanaikaisesti ilman mitään ongelmia. Mikään automatisoitu liittäminen ei tuota sinun ongelmaasi kuitenkaan poista sillä pitäähän se laite saada käsinkin liitettyä.

----------

## Mat1as

Kiitos! Ongelma ratkesi tosiaankin kun otin kernlistä pois tuon CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB:n. Tämän jälkeen alkoi /dev kansiossa näkymään sdb joka sitten oli tuolle usb:lle tarkoitettu.

----------

